# Nfs Shift läuft nicht flüssig trotz 60+ FPS



## Luxray (23. September 2009)

*Nfs Shift läuft nicht flüssig trotz 60+ FPS*

Ist es bei euch auch so, dass Shift nicht wirklich flüssig läuft sondern es alle paar sekunden für den bruchteil einer Sekunde nervige Slowdowns gibt?
Habe deswegen mal mit Fraps die Bilder pro Sekunde gemessen und es sind immer zwischen 60 und 100 fps...

Vorweg erstma meine Einstellungen bei Shift:
Auflösung: 1440x900 (0x AA)
Texturfilter: Trillinear
V-Sync: An/aus (macht keinen Unterschied)
Wagendetails: Mittel
Schadendetails: Mittel
Streckendetails: Mittel
Motion Blur: Mittel
Texturenauflösung: Hoch
Das ändern der Einstellungen (eal ob höher oder niedriger hat kleider, außer auf die Fps keine Auswirkungen auf die Slowdowns)

Mein PC:
Windows Vista 64 Bit Home Premium
Intel Core 2Duo E8400 @ 2x3,4 Ghz
EVGA 9800GTX (Standardtakt)
4GB Ram

Hoffe ihr wisst wie man das Problem lösen kann

Mfg Luxray


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift läuft nicht flüssig trotz 60+ FPS*

keine chance...


----------



## Luxray (23. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift läuft nicht flüssig trotz 60+ FPS*

Das heißt ich kann wirklich nichts machen außer zu hoffen dass der nächste Patch (der hoffentlich bald kommt) das Problem behebt?
Bin ich denn der einzige mit dem Problem oder ist das bei nahezu jedem so?


----------



## vin vom Dorf (23. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift läuft nicht flüssig trotz 60+ FPS*

Bei mir hats geholfen im Nvidia Treiber alle 3D-Qualitäts-Einstellungen auf "Die Anwendung entscheiden lassen" zu stellen. Vorher hatte ich genau das gleiche Problem wie du. 
Jetzt merk ich das kaum noch, nur manchmal, kann aber auch sein das ich mir das einbilde


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (24. September 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift läuft nicht flüssig trotz 60+ FPS*

hätte er ne 4870x2 würden direkt alle schwachmaten wieder von mikrorucklern sprechen^^

vll. einfach system mal zu vista 32bit umsetzen oder vista fortschmeißen,xp draufmachen und dann an der spielfreundlichkeit erfreuen

soweit ich weiß liegt es an bestimmten prozessen die das spiel bremsen - aber die oben genannten einstellungen könnten auch helfen...

ansonsten neusten grafikkartentreiber installieren!


----------



## Rabauke81 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift läuft nicht flüssig trotz 60+ FPS*

Deinstalliere FRAPS ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit Pro Street.


----------



## CptSam (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Nfs Shift läuft nicht flüssig trotz 60+ FPS*



Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> hätte er ne 4870x2 würden direkt alle schwachmaten wieder von mikrorucklern sprechen^^
> 
> vll. einfach system mal zu vista 32bit umsetzen oder vista fortschmeißen,xp draufmachen und dann an der spielfreundlichkeit erfreuen
> 
> ...


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (20. März 2010)

*AW: Nfs Shift läuft nicht flüssig trotz 60+ FPS*

hab auch diese slowdowns... scheinen aber verstärkt vorzukommen wenn man Rennen mit Gegnern fährt, bei Timeattack alleine auf der Strecke kaum zu spüren...


----------



## Sesfontain (25. März 2010)

*AW: Nfs Shift läuft nicht flüssig trotz 60+ FPS*

Mitllerweile habe ich das auch ,was mich sehr wundert bei meinem System.Schatten deaktivieren hat was gebracht, ohne Fraps ist es aber IMMER flüssig.


----------

